# Baby Kingsnake pooping more than once after feeding.



## IslaXara (Feb 27, 2012)

This is my first snake so I am not one hundred percent sure on what their pooping habits are supposed to be like. 

I have had my Eastern Chain King for 1 month and have noticed that her poops have ranged from runny to solid and in between. After I feed her I usually find at least 2 separate droppings in her enclosure around 1 day after feeding. Just wondering if this is normal for a baby kingsnake? 

Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

yes its fine some poop more than others.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

All animals only poop out what goes in minus what they use for growth. My snakes are always leaving multiple dropping all over their tanks.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

The runny bits could also be musk, kingsnakes love thier own brand


----------



## IslaXara (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your help  Just wasn't sure if kingsnakes are only meant to have one big solid poop after feeding, like I've read about other snakes


----------

